# just hit 855lbs on my squats



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

I was able to squeze out 8 reps of 855lbs. im pretty happy with that.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 18, 2005)

That's amazing. You ought to be.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 18, 2005)

thats a lot of weight to move especially when coleman can only do 2 reps with 800lbs.  congrats


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 18, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I was able to squeze out 8 reps of 855lbs. im pretty happy with that.



squat rack or smith?  either way that's awesome bro


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 18, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> squat rack or smith?  either way that's awesome bro


it would have to be a rack because a smith machine cant hold that much weight unless it is extra beefy with extended sleeves for the plates.


----------



## big o (Jul 18, 2005)

I for 1 don't believe that shit...Your full of it.....That means your squating in the 1000lb range...The only way I believe that is if you compete in a USPF sanctioned meet....Buried and below parallel...Your full of shit....


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 18, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> I for 1 don't believe that shit...Your full of it.....That means your squating in the 1000lb range...The only way I believe that is if you compete in a USPF sanctioned meet....Buried and below parallel...Your full of shit....


i was thinking along these same lines but was trying to be nice, but i did make sure to put the note about colemans lift in there though  
even the guys doing 1000lbs+  would not be doing 855lbs for reps like that. it is just way to much weight to move.  
i think mr nitrofish should put up some pics to show how big he is or even show pics or video of this lift.


----------



## KILLA (Jul 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i was thinking along these same lines but was trying to be nice, but i did make sure to put the note about colemans lift in there though
> even the guys doing 1000lbs+  would not be doing 855lbs for reps like that. it is just way to much weight to move.
> i think mr nitrofish should put up some pics to show how big he is or even show pics or video of this lift.




He put up pics a couple of weeks ago....

Sorry NF, I cannot believe that. A vid would suffice for proof.


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 18, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> He put up pics a couple of weeks ago....
> 
> Sorry NF, I cannot believe that. A vid would suffice for proof.


he works out at a ballys total fitness so i really cant believe that cause they dont even have that much weight in a bally's  LOL
i reveiwed a bunch of his old posts and after reading a bunch of them, there is no way he squated that much.  i can only surmise that he is just tryin to be funny  LOL


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

it was a squat machine, not the smith or the rack. I did a total of 18 plates plus the weight of the machine. im not sure how I could get a video. maybe a pic.my leg day is friday, ill bring a camera

one thing I can say is this, my upper body isn't nearly as strong as my lowerbody.im maxing out every leg machine in the place.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

this is the machine

http://www.kbacoach.com/squatmachine.html


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i was thinking along these same lines but was trying to be nice, but i did make sure to put the note about colemans lift in there though
> even the guys doing 1000lbs+  would not be doing 855lbs for reps like that. it is just way to much weight to move.
> i think mr nitrofish should put up some pics to show how big he is or even show pics or video of this lift.




I won't lie, im not that big, but Im lifting more than the big guys with my legs, but I will get a pic and prove that I can do this weight.


----------



## KILLA (Jul 18, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> this is the machine
> 
> http://www.kbacoach.com/squatmachine.html




We just got that machine at my gym. I have never used it, but I have seen folks doing crazy weight on it. 

Use a regular squat rack to get your max numbers. I bet you will be surprised at how much your max drops. I would bet at least 3 or 4 hundred pounds less than the 855lbs. Maybe more. When you have to balance the weight and squat it at the same time it takes much more energy, and the bar buried in your back does not make it any easier.


----------



## LITTLEME (Jul 18, 2005)

Try Doing Squats Off A Rack Next Time And Let Us Know How You Do. But Like Big O Said You Should Break Parallel.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 18, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> Try Doing Squats Off A Rack Next Time And Let Us Know How You Do. But Like Big O Said You Should Break Parallel.



I don't break parrallel only because i don't want to cause to much strain on my knees.  i go as far as parallel but no further.


----------



## big o (Jul 18, 2005)

Then you might as well do half benches,half curls,half presses...Not going down all the way is a waste of time....IMO


----------



## big o (Jul 18, 2005)

I tried a place like Bally's once..I got thrown out of the gym I out grew and signed a contract with east coast fitness because there was a steady supply of juice there...I told them I wanted out of the contract they said no way...Well my next work out was squats....I used just about every plate there,I had chalk all over the fucking place..screaming yelling sniffing amonia and spitting swearing they came over and said you can't do that...I said ythis is the way I work out...I was a total animal at the time...They decided to let me out of the contract....


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

count the plates


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

and down


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

im going to try the rack, but I have this fear of getting pinned under the weight. I got pinned under a bench once and I had to crawl out.


----------



## big o (Jul 18, 2005)

I'll tell u what...Do your warm ups on the machine..Go to your max...Then load an olympic bar with 4 100lb plates on each side with plastic collars..Set up under the bar lift it step back 1 half step and squat 1 time with it....My guess is u would get buried under the bar with 505....Try that and then start a new thread....


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

all they have is 45lb plates.

but hey, im still happy with what im lifting, even though its not record breaking.

and im all set with starting a new thread, all I ever hear is how full of shit I am, one guy said im a fucking liar when I said I weigh 230lbs.


----------



## big o (Jul 18, 2005)

listen i'm an x-powerlifetr...I've squated 740 buried in the whole under uspf judges in the 242's...I'm telling you point blank u will get buried under the racks with 505...real olympic weights no machines just the bar,racks and the weight....I'm 47 yrs.old I've heard alot of bullshit in my day..this 1 is a new 1....point blank your mis-informed...


----------



## KILLA (Jul 18, 2005)

That machine moves the weight up and down only inches compared to how far you are going up and down.. Look at where the pivot point is.

Good job however. I am sure it is a spectacle to see that at Bally's. Keep up the good work.


----------



## big o (Jul 18, 2005)

don't go making up this shit because anyone and everyone who knows a little about squating with heavy weight knows that your high on something....And it's an insult for the guys who've spent years striving to squat in the 7's and 8's...I'm insulted to think that your foolish enough to think that your sqauting 845 and trying to make us believe you are....Try 505 out of the power racks and then tell me how you did....How about an easy set of 10 buried in the whole do that for me...


----------



## big o (Jul 18, 2005)

Where's big Sarge when you need him...LOL


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

I never said I could do 500 on the rack, I never tried, but If I was to work my way up to that much no one would give me credit anyway.

fuck, I don't even want to be a powerlifter, I want size not strenth. 

I really don't know why everyones freaking out, damn. I was just happy to have reached that weight on that machine, ive been trying for a little while to reach my max.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 18, 2005)

and big o, calm down man, im sure your a strong mofo, I never would have said otherwize.you are certanly stronger than me.


----------



## KILLA (Jul 18, 2005)

bunch of butt-plugs.


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 18, 2005)

I remember when I was 15 I worked out on one of those home gym machine things, it said that what I was bench pressing was 215, I was so proud of myself that I was that strong because all the other kids that were benching that were so much bigger.  Then......I put 140 on a real bar and got crushed, ego and everything.  From the looks of that squat machine, you're probably pushing half of the weight, not balancing the bar either.


----------



## max lift (Jul 18, 2005)

don’t go and squat 500lbs with free weights start out small and increase the weight gradually , no need to blow knees and what not , the free weight also works your core to some degree its a whole different ball park
and congrats on your personal best with the machine its always awesome to break barriers.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 18, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> I was able to squeze out 8 reps of 855lbs. im pretty happy with that.



OK everyone calm down.
He never said he squatted with free weight. We all (including myself) just assumed that's what he meant.
He corrected it and showed pictures. Let's give Nitro a break.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 18, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> OK everyone calm down.
> He never said he squatted with free weight. We all (including myself) just assumed that's what he meant.
> He corrected it and showed pictures. Let's give Nitro a break.



exactly....it's still impressive for him to do that weight.  we all have our strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jul 18, 2005)

he set a PR so we should be happy for him, regardless of the weight........the bullshit detector came on in my brain when i read the first post, but glad everything is clarified.


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 18, 2005)

Bullshit detector?   I benched 1200 for 10 reps last night.  Someone guess if i'm full of shit or not!!!!  J/K.  If you've lifted more than you ever could before, good job, regardless of what the actual weight is.  Three cheers for Nitro


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice job Nitro!  Ignore the negativity. :sniper:


----------



## pincrusher (Jul 19, 2005)

like it was stated prior, to hit a PR is a great accomplishment no matter what kind of machine you are using.  hell i get flack all the time for using a smith machine for alot of my workouts.
bottom line is that it doesnt matter even if you have your grandma climb on your back while you do squats, just as long as you keep pushing yourself to improve from week to week.  
sorry about the slack earlier its just that the wording kinda made it seem like it was a regular squat and after spending a few years on the boards and seeing so many 130lb weakings brag about how much they can lift or trying to tell others the best way to gain, people tend to be on edge any time big #'s are thrown out there.


----------



## Zaven (Jul 19, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> listen i'm an x-powerlifetr...I've squated 740 buried in the whole under uspf judges in the 242's...I'm telling you point blank u will get buried under the racks with 505...real olympic weights no machines just the bar,racks and the weight....I'm 47 yrs.old I've heard alot of bullshit in my day..this 1 is a new 1....point blank your mis-informed...


I don't understand what your accusing Mr.Nitrofish of.............I've read the thread a few times and still don't get why your getting so mad.... :twisted:


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 19, 2005)

Shit I Thought I Was Doing Good Squatting 495 For 20. Damn Im A Pussy. And Fuck A Smith Machine


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 19, 2005)

Good job Nitro -- keep up the good work.  One piece of advice though:  join a real gym.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah Fuck Bally's


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 19, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Good job Nitro -- keep up the good work.  One piece of advice though:  join a real gym.



 ya, tell me about it. I have been debating that for a while. I can join golds or family fitness. despite the name family fitness is a really nice place with some serious weights, im leaning that way.


and to get back to squats for a moment, is the machine I'm using worth using? I assume I'm working the same muscle groups only I'm lacking the stabilizer muscles, and obviously its not as heavy being that its on a piviot.but my guess as long as I'm struggling its still effective. correct me if I'm wrong .remember I'm going for bulk, not strength, even though the two are somewhat related.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 19, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> hell i get flack all the time for using a smith machine for alot of my workouts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 19, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> pincrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jul 19, 2005)

Good job Nitro.


----------



## dugie82 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea we used that machine back in Highschool but used it to explode up from squat position. I think we loaded up 500-600 pounds for squat jumps so it sounds believable.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 19, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> I don't understand what your accusing Mr.Nitrofish of.............I've read the thread a few times and still don't get why your getting so mad.... :twisted:


We all assumed he meant a free weight squat. Our bad.


----------



## big o (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry I got my panties in a wad Nitro...It reminds me of a friend of mine who always exagerates about everything he does in the gym...He told me point blank he was squating in the mid 6's....He couldn't do 315........I get a little testy when someone throws a big number like that out there....You would be much better doing hack squats with your feet close together for the tear drop and lower quads....Put something under your heels because it tends to lift your heels up a little....Hacks are better than that machine your using....Maybe you could turn around....


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 19, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> your just a big hairy pussy anyway


Is that disrespecting a mod?  Ban him pin, get him.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 19, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> ya, tell me about it. I have been debating that for a while. I can join golds or family fitness. despite the name family fitness is a really nice place with some serious weights, im leaning that way.
> 
> 
> and to get back to squats for a moment, is the machine I'm using worth using? I assume I'm working the same muscle groups only I'm lacking the stabilizer muscles, and obviously its not as heavy being that its on a piviot.but my guess as long as I'm struggling its still effective. correct me if I'm wrong .remember I'm going for bulk, not strength, even though the two are somewhat related.


AS LONG AS YOUR GOING THRU A FULL RANGER OF MOTION AND ITS HEAVY YOUR WORKING THE MUSCLE. JUST DONT BE FOOLED BY HOW MUCH WEIGHT YOU CAN ACTUALLY DO ON A REAL SQUAT. I MEAN SHIT YOU CAN LEG PRESS 2000LBS BUT THAT ON A BAR WOULD SQUASH YOU LIKE A PANCAKE.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 19, 2005)

when I get to the point where I don't think its heavy enough im going to switch to something else.  I may try doing it free weight this week on leg day, im going to start light of course.


----------

